# Should we fuck ugglies?



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 9, 2021)

So I often get interest from girls I don't find attractive. Some of them are like a 5/10. 
Like anybody I'm having a hard time getting girls I find very attractive

So should we fuck the not so good looking ones to get/keep the wheel going? 
Imo it could lower inhibition around women, and train you to be good in bed, but dude I lack the motivation to fuck them uggly girls.

So any of you fuck this kind of girls on a regular basis and did it change the way you approach more attractive women ?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 10, 2021)

if ugly girls wanted me i would, but they don't because i am also ugly


----------



## loksr (Aug 10, 2021)

what do you think would happen if you DO fuck ugly girls?
you know sex is meaningless right? just wear a condom and there will be literally no negative consequences


----------



## Pretty (Aug 10, 2021)

Use them as groupies so it makes it look like you get attention from girls


----------



## .👽. (Aug 10, 2021)

no bro fuck ugly women rather stay sexless


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 13, 2021)

Is all in your head, these girls are just being polite with you, they probably think you’re gay or harmless like a little puppy 🐶 who would do them favors for nothing in return


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> So I often get interest from girls I don't find attractive. Some of them are like a 5/10.
> Like anybody I'm having a hard time getting girls I find very attractive
> 
> So should we fuck the not so good looking ones to get/keep the wheel going?
> ...


dude did you spawn into this world? All women want Chad. This means that ugly women and beautiful women are interested in the same type of guy. An ugly girl is no different from a beautiful girl when you are approaching as an incel.


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 13, 2021)

terminus said:


> So I often get interest from girls I don't find attractive. Some of them are like a 5/10.
> Like anybody I'm having a hard time getting girls I find very attractive
> 
> So should we fuck the not so good looking ones to get/keep the wheel going?
> ...


5/10 is average so should be good enough


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm in this same situation. I've used it as an opportunity to social maxx and have access to sex whenever I want. It's worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm in the same situation myself 

Now I know how women feel when ugly men hit on them, it's literally disgusting


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes, If her body shape is good.
Than, it doesn't matter. Because lights off, and you don't feel anything different


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 14, 2021)

What ive learnt as a neoincel (mentalcel) is that as a man especially sub chad man you dont have the smv to be picky. I could’ve easily added 10 more bodys to my count by the end of hs if I wasn’t such a high inhib, scared, choosy bitch. There were girls who I wasn’t attracted to or I thought were hoes and everybody’s been with them that wanted me but i turned them down. But looking back, I SHOULDVE FUCKED. Some years in incel hell will teach you not to be picky. Its better to have that validation and experience than not.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> dude did you spawn into this world? All women want Chad. This means that ugly women and beautiful women are interested in the same type of guy. An ugly girl is no different from a beautiful girl when you are approaching as an incel.


Cope and jfl if you seriously believe ugly girls can geht chad and that there is no difference in approaching an ugly or attractive girl


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 14, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> I'm in this same situation. I've used it as an opportunity to social maxx and have access to sex whenever I want. It's worth it.


Don’t you feel disgusted? I mean if the girl is atleast average I could understand but below average or ugly is to bad for me


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 14, 2021)

I think fucking ugly women can cause irreversible trauma in your brain

I remember reading a story from an escortcel
he went to a massage parlor and basically got scammed instead of a young girl he got a fat old lady

this memory will stay with him for the rest of his life


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 14, 2021)

Wait.. you guys manage to fuck 5/10 girls?


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Cope and jfl if you seriously believe ugly girls can geht chad and that there is no difference in approaching an ugly or attractive girl


ugly women still have the same standard and will still want a chad. If they can actually get one is a whole another question. No difference between ugly and beautiful women except one can get chad and the other can’t. You are the one coping if you think that a lesser attractive female will want to settle with her looks matched or any other man sub chad.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 14, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Is all in your head, these girls are just being polite with you, they probably think you’re gay or harmless like a little puppy 🐶 who would do them favors for nothing in return


Do you know him? If not then why assume it's all in his head or that they think he's gay?


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 14, 2021)

No-.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> ugly women still have the same standard and will still want a chad. If they can actually get one is a whole another question. No difference between ugly and beautiful women except one can get chad and the other can’t. You are the one coping if you think that a lesser attractive female will want to settle with her looks matched or any other man sub chad.


The thing is doesn’t matter what she wants if she doesn’t get it. Do you really think all women are chad only?
Even stacys settle sometimes with normies 




ugly women don’t have the same standards because they never get approached by attractive men


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I think fucking ugly women can cause irreversible trauma in your brain
> 
> I remember reading a story from an escortcel
> he went to a massage parlor and basically got scammed instead of a young girl he got a fat old lady
> ...


 Cope


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 14, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


I agree that
low quality mogs 0 quantity

but it won't make you a happier person
or make up for years of loneliness


----------



## lutte (Aug 14, 2021)

JM10 said:


> if ugly girls wanted me i would, but they don't because i am also ugly


this


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I agree that
> low quality mogs 0 quantity
> 
> but it won't make you a happier person
> or make up for years of loneliness


True but it’s better than nothing 
I’d rather have 1 dollar than nothing


----------



## lutte (Aug 14, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


men don't get traumatised from sexual experiences like that


Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I think fucking ugly women can cause irreversible trauma in your brain
> 
> I remember reading a story from an escortcel
> he went to a massage parlor and basically got scammed instead of a young girl he got a fat old lady
> ...


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> So I often get interest from girls I don't find attractive. Some of them are like a 5/10.
> Like anybody I'm having a hard time getting girls I find very attractive
> 
> So should we fuck the not so good looking ones to get/keep the wheel going?
> ...


Bro hot girls aka the ones you want are gonna see you out and about with these ugly girls- this will lower your smv making you LESS likely to get these hotter girls.
trust it matters who girls see you with.


----------



## grimy (Aug 14, 2021)

Best pussy I ever had was from an ugly girl with a big butt. The sweet spot is ugly/insecure girls with a good body.


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> The thing is doesn’t matter what she wants if she doesn’t get it. Do you really think all women are chad only?
> Even stacys settle sometimes with normies
> View attachment 1270613
> 
> ugly women don’t have the same standards because they never get approached by attractive men


kind of proving my point here bro. For a normie slaying an ugly is no different from slaying a stacy. It’s the same level of difficulty for the most part.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> kind of proving my point here bro. For a normie slaying an ugly is no different from slaying a stacy. It’s the same level of difficulty for the most part.


Bro you are retarded. Just try it out for yourself on tinder or in real life and approach ugly women and good looking women and you will see that the ugly women are easier to get obv. You have to mog them though because if you are a subhuman yourself it’s not going to work


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Bro you are retarded. Just try it out for yourself on tinder or in real life and approach ugly women and good looking women and you will see that the ugly women are easier to get obv. You have to mog them though because if you are a subhuman yourself it’s not going to work


you are the one that is retarded. Is not that hard to understand bro. Ugly women are not going to be more humble or have lower expectations.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> you are the one that is retarded. Is not that hard to understand bro. Ugly women are not going to be more humble or have lower expectations.


Nigga are you serious rn jfl?
You actually want to tell me that getting an ugly women is as hard as getting a Stacy?




They have lower expectations because they have less options than stacys. Please don’t tell me you are one of those retards who thinks that ugly girls get chad all the time?
And as I said just go on tinder and try it out. You will get more matches with ugly women than good looking women. Should be common sense anyways.


----------



## thecel (Aug 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> So I often get interest from girls I don't find attractive. Some of them are like a 5/10.
> Like anybody I'm having a hard time getting girls I find very attractive



Replace “girls” with “guys” and you get a Reddit post written by a female.


----------



## thecel (Aug 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> Some of them are like a 5/10.



What is 5/10 to you? I ask because I want to know how hot women who give you their interest really are.

5/10 means different things to different people. To some, 5/10 is the average attractiveness. To others, 5/10 is “neutral”, i.e. looking at a 5/10 person doesn’t cause you to feel attracted nor repulsed. I’m in the latter camp. I happen to find women really hot in general, so the average young woman is about ~7/10 to me (average women are attractive; below-average women are at looks-neutral). My 5/10 may be another person’s 3/10.

What’s your 5/10?


----------



## thecel (Aug 14, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> I think fucking ugly women can cause irreversible trauma in your brain
> 
> I remember reading a story from an escortcel
> he went to a massage parlor and basically got scammed instead of a young girl he got a fat old lady
> ...



It’s what having sex with ugly men does to women. Gigastacies get permanent mental scars if they sleep with ugly subhuman truecels.

While the escortcel doesn’t deserve to suffer from the fat old lady event, Gigastacies deserve every bit of suffering they get. Gigastacies are morally obligated to have sex with the ugliest men in the Universe because they deserve to have unpleasant experiences and because incels deserve to have pleasant experiences.

Justice *>* Everything!


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 14, 2021)

thecel said:


> What is 5/10 to you? I ask because I want to know how hot women who give you their interest really are.
> 
> 5/10 means different things to different people. To some, 5/10 is the average attractiveness. To others, 5/10 is “neutral”, i.e. looking at a 5/10 person doesn’t cause you to feel attracted nor repulsed. I’m in the latter camp. I happen to find women really hot in general, so the average young woman is about ~7/10 to me (average women are attractive; below-average women are at looks-neutral). My 5/10 may be another person’s 3/10.
> 
> What’s your 5/10?


An average, 5/10 young woman would be considered attractive by the vast majority of people here.
It's just that men always overrate the girls they fuck.


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Don’t you feel disgusted? I mean if the girl is atleast average I could understand but below average or ugly is to bad for me


Yes sometimes. But I don't have options like that. Right now, it's either I have sex with a landwhale or go celibate.


----------



## chadison (Aug 14, 2021)

thecel said:


> What is 5/10 to you? I ask because I want to know how hot women who give you their interest really are.
> 
> 5/10 means different things to different people. To some, 5/10 is the average attractiveness. To others, 5/10 is “neutral”, i.e. looking at a 5/10 person doesn’t cause you to feel attracted nor repulsed. I’m in the latter camp. I happen to find women really hot in general, so the average young woman is about ~7/10 to me (average women are attractive; below-average women are at looks-neutral). My 5/10 may be another person’s 3/10.
> 
> What’s your 5/10?


this is absolutely correct and is why the website should have a formal rating schedule. a 5/10 should be _an average looking person in their 20s_. some guys rate girls 7/10 when in reality they are average (5/10) but the average young girl is fuckable with makeup and other frauds, therefore they are rated a 7. guys tell me "bro you think she's a 5? are you crazy?" and I say "well she's average looking, she's hot but compared _to all other women she's average. this doesn't mean I wouldn't smash." _


----------



## chadison (Aug 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> It's just that men always overrate the girls they fuck.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 14, 2021)

chadison said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Funny how all guys always have sex with 7s and up


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 14, 2021)

chadison said:


> this is absolutely correct and is why the website should have a formal rating schedule. a 5/10 should be _an average looking person in their 20s_. some guys rate girls 7/10 when in reality they are average (5/10) but the average young girl is fuckable with makeup and other frauds, therefore they are rated a 7. guys tell me "bro you think she's a 5? are you crazy?" and I say "well she's average looking, she's hot but compared _to all other women she's average. this doesn't mean I wouldn't smash." _


I think this is because of grades at school. Anything below average is considered utter shit, good grades start at 7/10 so that's why people rate women that way, at least that's my explanation of this phenomenon.


----------



## Primordial (Aug 14, 2021)

fuck ppl you find attractive, or if they have a certain type of body which negates facial factors then thats ok too. If you fuck girls ur generally not attracted to then good luck getting ur dick hard, ur just looking look like ur incompetent and have ED


----------



## chadison (Aug 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Funny how all guys always have sex with 7s and up


yep. They're really 5s with makeup, tight pants and push-up bras which all lift them to "7s" in the eyes of men. This is the SMV inflation phenomena we see in the dating market today.

These "7s" are really 5s. What a guy should say is "I fucked anna yesterday, she was a 5 but hot" and NOT "she was a 7" implying she was way above the average woman.

Now on the other hand, for men, a 5 is not fuckable for an average woman. She will only settle for men above average, especially in an LTR, because men are the gender with the higher sex drive. When women rate a man a 6-7, they _really mean it._


----------



## chadison (Aug 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I think this is because of grades at school. Anything below average is considered utter shit, good grades start at 7/10 so that's why people rate women that way, at least that's my explanation of this phenomenon.


men want to give the image that they fuck high quality girls because it makes them look good, its like any status/ego ploy. Just like a guy bragging about his business making $7mil in revenue when the net profit after expenses was $300k.

Also women want to believe in the delusion since it boosts their ego. And men are rated higher by women when women are confronted by men because women don't want to get their ass kicked when they rate most men 5/10, which is what they really are.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Aug 14, 2021)

if you are that desparate, get laid with something anything.
when you can play with the big boiz go for cute girls atleast.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 14, 2021)

We should use the bell curve to rate people just like we use it for IQ, basically the majority of people are normies ranging from 4 (LT normie) to 6 (HT normie) in terms of looks (85 to 115 on this graph). After that we have the 7s (115+ on this graph) or chadlites/stacylites, better looking than the majority of people but not "rare". Then we have the chads/stacies or 8s (130+ on this graph), almost always the best looking person in their class/group/any social setting. 9s or gigachads/gigastacies are basically 1 in a 1000 statistical anomalies, they pretty much all end up as movie stars or models.


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Nigga are you serious rn jfl?
> You actually want to tell me that getting an ugly women is as hard as getting a Stacy?
> 
> 
> ...


bro women believe they are entitled to a Chad. If you get more ugly girls on tinder is simply because ugly girls are more abundant. Men date their looks match and are more reasonable when it comes to dating. Women don’t share that same thought process. A land whale believes she is just entitled to a Chad just like a Stacy. The bitch won’t lower her expectations.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 14, 2021)

Smash whoever you want.. these dudes ain’t gonna help you get your dick wet lol


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Aug 14, 2021)

terminus said:


> So I often get interest from girls I don't find attractive. Some of them are like a 5/10.
> Like anybody I'm having a hard time getting girls I find very attractive
> 
> So should we fuck the not so good looking ones to get/keep the wheel going?
> ...


No. Fuck off


----------



## thecel (Aug 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> An average, 5/10 young woman would be considered attractive by the vast majority of people here.
> It's just that men always overrate the girls they fuck.



It’s all about the different ways people rate.


Some people’s 0–10 ratings are based on women’s hotness compared to the female population, which is set to a normal distribution of attractiveness. It’s like a professor who grades on a bell curve.
Some people’s ratings are just based on *“raw hotness”* rather than statistical percentiles. In that case, ratings aren’t fitted to a normal distribution. Females’ average attractiveness can be really low like 2 or really high like 8. This system is like grading students’ tests only by each test-takers’ individual result without considering a whole class’s performance. A whole class can receive “A”s; a class can entirely receive “F”s too.

If you really like the taste of apple juice and rate an average-tasting apple juice brand using method #1, the rating is 5/10. On the other hand, you (a person who really likes the taste of apple juice) rate an average-tasting apple juice brand 9/10 if method #2 is used.


----------



## thecel (Aug 14, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> A land whale believes she is just entitled to a Chad just like a Stacy.



Generally speaking, ugly people are entitled to hot people. That’s called justice.

An ugly person is entitled to compensation for the poor treatment they receive from society. An attractive person deserves to go through the disgusting experience of having sex with an ugly person. That compensates for the attractive person’s privilege and abundances of good experiences.

“Ugly” and “hot” refers to low SMV and high SMV respectively. I do not think 3/10 _(3 on the 0–10 hotness scale)_ women are entitled to 7/10 men. That’s because 3/10 women have higher SMV than 7/10 men have. I believe 3/10 men are entitled to 7/10 women. That’s because 3/10 men have far less SMV than 7/10 women have.

3/10 men deserve lots of positive compensation, 3/10 women deserve a little negative compensation, 7/10 men deserve a little negative compensation, and 7/10 women deserve lots of negative compensation.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 14, 2021)

JM10 said:


> if ugly girls wanted me i would, but they don't because i am also ugly


I have seen beautiful women who liked me and I have seen ugly women who weren't interested. Women don't just rely on looks to decide, they also choose based on what they want and what they have, some women aren't looking for a guy and some women already have a boyfriend, so these women aren't on the market, except for those who are willing to cheat, which are not the majority anyways.

So, if you only meet a very small supply of women every day, and you only rely on the way they look or don't look at you, you may find that none of them are interested. The only way to know if she likes you is to approach and talk to her and see how she reacts to what you're saying, she will let you know through body language if she likes you, and as long as you're not aspie, you will be able to detect if she likes you. I can guarantee you that as long as you're not fat or extremely short (5 foot 5 or shorter), you will find a lot of women who are interested in you and they won't all be ugly. Looks matter a lot but looks are subjective, looks are not absolute.


----------

